# Awesome article, Prescription vs Marijuana



## diddydady (Jan 13, 2011)

I found this article interesting. My dad had a close call and this prescription, Tegretol, caused him to have seizures. This woman has a good story to tell...check it out perscriptionvsmarijuana.blogspot.com


----------



## sebastopolian (Jan 13, 2011)

diddydady said:


> I found this article interesting. My dad had a close call and this prescription, Tegretol, caused him to have seizures. This woman has a good story to tell...check it out perscriptionvsmarijuana.blogspot.com


Great article, my sister has a serious medical condition (Nerve damage in the face/head) that nothing can cure. Medical marijuana has helped & gets her through the day. The prescription just makes her unfunctional and sick. +rep


----------

